# CD without guitar tracks



## HFXRock (Nov 30, 2006)

What do you call these cds and where can you get them?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

They are called back tracks or jam tracks. Here is a great free site that you can download them from, www.guitarbt.com


----------



## HFXRock (Nov 30, 2006)

wow thanks alot


----------



## HFXRock (Nov 30, 2006)

I wonder how they offer those for free, I remember the early days of Napster when Metallica banned me. I try to remain legal since I have many certifications riding on it lol. These are legal right?

Jeff


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Of course it legal. It's just a bunch of guys sharing stuff! Stones


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats a fairly cool site there. Wonder how long it will last?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Jam Tracks*

IF you buy Guitar Techniques............they always have backing tracks without the guitar on the tunes they cover in every issue.
Ray


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

I dunno if I can say this here but I go to the lespaulforum.com where they have a JamZone section. It is a pretty lively section where they accept anyone to participate, even if you don't have a Les Paul guitar (I don't)
You get a huge selection of backing tracks, all copyright free (most of the time anyways), and of various quality of course.

The fun part is you can upload your take on whatever backing and read the comments from the other players and listen to what the others did and comment yourself.
Multitude of takes on the same backing, it's amazing they're all different.
It's a great learning tool.


----------

